# hair next to tear duct inner corner eye



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie's groomer trims the hair located by the inner corners of her eyes where the tear ducts are. Should this be trimmed or grown out? Sometimes it seems to poke into the eye a little. Ouch! She is groomed every week so it's not like I let it go. I'm wondering if it's better to just grow it out??? What is the standard?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Dixie's groomer trims the hair located by the inner corners of her eyes where the tear ducts are. Should this be trimmed or grown out? Sometimes it seems to poke into the eye a little. Ouch! She is groomed every week so it's not like I let it go. I'm wondering if it's better to just grow it out??? What is the standard?[/B]


ok, where are all our experts today.....sleeping late??? :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I believe the Maltese standard is uncut. For pets though, it is personal preference I think. I have never clipped Maggie's hair between her eyes and I like it that way.

I hope that someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always cut the corner hair. I don't like it pulled up into the topknot
as it looks like it blocks some of the eye that way to me. 
It's purely a matter of preference, in or out of the ring. LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I cut it. I suppose show dogs you don't. :huh:


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

My groomer cuts Ella's around her eyes, but I like it. 
I know she does it safely and doesn't harm Ella in anyway.
It's a personal preference, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax's was cut... not by me or by choice! I am trying to grow it out. That is the worst part! 

So, I think it's a personal preference, but if you cut it, be prepared to constantly cut it, or deal with the growing out process.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Jax's was cut... not by me or by choice! I am trying to grow it out. That is the worst part!
> 
> So, I think it's a personal preference, but if you cut it, be prepared to constantly cut it, or deal with the growing out process.[/B]


Dixie has an irritation in that inner eye area which prompted me to ask the "cut or not cut" question. I took her to the vet today and it's a skin irritation [not eye infection]. She got a steroid shot to decrease inflamation and ointment for the eye and surrounding skin. I asked the vet if I should cut or not and she said she prefered shaving that area. She said it was more sanitary. That does make sense but....... I wonder if grooming the area might actually introduce harmful bacteria? All I know is Dixie has a problem and the groomer HAS been trimming [or shaving] the area. :huh:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Not only do I cut the corner hair, I tweeze all the hair away from that tear duct. Right in the very corner of the inner eye is a hair that grows that I cannot see unless I use a lighted magnifying glass. It is what is usually irritating the eye and causing more tears to flow. I do this on all my dogs including show. It is a personal choice I would think.

Tina


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Not only do I cut the corner hair, I tweeze all the hair away from that tear duct. Right in the very corner of the inner eye is a hair that grows that I cannot see unless I use a lighted magnifying glass. It is what is usually irritating the eye and causing more tears to flow. I do this on all my dogs including show. It is a personal choice I would think.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Does that hurt?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't act like it does. I do it real quick. I knew someone would ask this and I almost put in my first post about it. You think this is bad, for shows lots of people pluck the eye lashes so the eye is more open and round looking. I usually cut them off as close as I can. 
Tina


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I've had the hair on the inner eye area of Shotzi both ways. She has a tendency to tear stains by one eye only. It pretty much goes away when I keep that area trimmed.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I've had the hair on the inner eye area of Shotzi both ways. She has a tendency to tear stains by one eye only. It pretty much goes away when I keep that area trimmed.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm not sure if I'll grow it out or continue to have it removed. The thread has been helpful for me to see what everyone else thinks. Thanks!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodness, what an idea... I am going to try tweeze right now... I know it does not hurt them when I tweeze in the ears, but I never tried the eyes... this is too good not to try!! :biggrin: brb


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

.... not a single complaint! I am going to work it into my grooming schedule! Thank you!! :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

when i had mini fixed, my vet plucked around her eyes by the tear ducts. i never heard of it before. i came home and did a search and found that people who show do it! i haven't plucked her hair since, but the regrowing was painful for her and i both. that hair still doesn't fit up into her topknot.


----------

